# Capacitores Condensadores MnO2 Humedad reacción



## Graciela (Ago 14, 2012)

¿ De que manera reacciona el MnO2 con la humedad? para afectar al capacitor de Ta2-MnO2


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ago 14, 2012)

En esta página tenés una buena cantidad de información referida a condensadores de Tantalio:
http://www.kemet.com/kemet/web/homepage/kechome.nsf/vabypagename/techpapers


----------

